# To all Photography Lovers!



## Cristinaarce (Dec 15, 2003)

*To all Photography Lovers!*  

Hi!

I'm a photographer from *Costa Rica*!  

I&#8217;ll like to communicate that on my site *www.cristinaarce.com*, there&#8217;s a section were all photographers can add their *PORTFOLIOS*.

In our outstanding photography section you can add your best work, you can also send it as *WALLPAPERS*.

I have also added a *FORUM*, were everybody can give their *opinions*, share *articles*, get to know each other&#8230;

Any photographer can publish and promote their events on the *&#8221;EVENTOS&#8221;* Section.

Enjoy your visit!

_*Cristina Arce*_
*www.cristinaarce.com*


 - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -


*A todos los amantes de la fotografia!*  

Hola!

Soy una fotografa de *Costa Rica*!  

Quiero comunicarles que en mi sitio *www.cristinaarce.com*, tengo un espacio para que todos los fotógrafos interesados puedan poner su *PORTAFOLIOS*.

También tengo una sección donde poner fotografías destacadas, y si son de buena calidad, convertirlas en *WALLPAPERS*.

He agregado un *FORO*, donde fotógrafos de todo el mundo podemos irnos conociendo, compartir conocimientos, vender, comprar artículos relacionados con fotografía.

El fotógrafo, o aficionado que guste, puede aportar con *ARTICULOS*, o *COMENTARIOS*.

También tiene una sección de *EVENTOS*, donde se puede publicar y promocionar eventos culturales de cualquier índole.

Los invito a visitar el sitio, y a participar!

_*Cristina Arce*_
*www.cristinaarce.com*

 - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## voodoocat (Dec 15, 2003)

First of all, please do not cross post.  One post is adequate.  

Second this is an english message board.  so please post in english.


----------



## crystalview (Dec 18, 2003)

looks like spam to me...lame.


----------

